# UPDATE On Miss Melanie's Son Jason



## Maltese Please (Apr 20, 2006)

*I am happy to report that Mel and I spoke on the phone today and she emailed me an update on her son Jason's progress. Jason called Mel's hubby by his NICKNAME last night and asked for chicken nuggets (Jason hasn't been eating for the past 3 days.) He does have some challenges with time and memory, but of course that is to be expected at this stage. I am soooo impressed though with the pure strength and positive energy that Mel is describing - she is a deeply spiritual and passionate person and said the following to me in email:

"Please know that prayers are being answered in God's time and no matter what, Jason is in God's hands. We can not pray too much nor can we have too many people praying for him. Your prayers are being heard." ETA: Even whether a person is religious or NOT, we all can channel our positive thoughts and energy now. It's a long road still but with light and hope here for sure.

She also said THIS today... "This morning he walked about 15 feet or so before needing to sit down. PROGRESS!" I think this is in incredible sign for Jason, and so soon!!! 

I asked her if it was ok to post about his progress and she was all for it because she realizes how everyone from our wonderful SM community has truly been concerned for her entire family. Keep up the hugs, I know she goes to the internet cafe when she can and all of this support is so encouraging for such a strong MOM!*


----------



## Zoe and Bella's mom (Jan 23, 2006)

Thank you so much for the update. I am very thankful to hear that Jason is making progress. Our prayers continue for Jason, and Melanie & family.

ginny & zoe & bella


----------



## Julie718 (Feb 17, 2006)

Thanks for the update! That is great news. I am glad that Jason is making progress.







I will continue to keep Melanie and Jason in my prayers.


----------



## Caesar's Mommie (Apr 8, 2004)

Thanks for the update!







That is wonderful news!







Prays and thoughts still coming your way!


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

That's very encouraging news so soon after such a horrible sounding accident. Keep it up, Jason. We're all with you.


----------



## KimKarr (Feb 4, 2006)

This is what we were hoping to hear. The prayers are continuing to flow.


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

This is very encouraging news









Prayers continue for Jason


----------



## mmo (Sep 4, 2004)

Oh MY GOD, i am sooo happy i can`t stop smiling! Thank God he is better, 
Mel, i am so happy for you and your family. Please take care


----------



## dogloverx3 (Apr 14, 2006)

I am so pleased to hear of Jasons progress - I hope the entire family finds some peace soon . Sarah


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

Mel sent me the same email. I was so glad to hear Jason is making progress and

he is starting to recognize things and people. I know Melanie feels our prayers

and God is watching over Jason and his doctors!


----------



## Boobookit (Dec 3, 2005)

Thank you so much for the update on Jason. Yes, my son had memory loss after his accident and that was from being unconsious twice right after the accident. He didn't even have the head trauma that Jason had so that is to be expected. I am happy that he is up and walking around and I am happy that he is alive to do that!!



Every little thing that he does that we take for granted will be a celebration for Melanie and her family as I know it was for us with our son.



I am very happy for his progress and please send warm wishes Melanie's way for all of us!!








































Marie & Pacino


----------



## Guest (Jun 12, 2006)

This is wonderful news!!














Prayers will continue for Melanie, Jason and the rest of the family.


----------



## abbey (Apr 4, 2005)

Thanks for the update - Great to hear some positive news!







We will continue to keep Jason in our thoughts & prayers.


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

Thank you so much for the encouraging news, Jason, Melanie and family will continue to be in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

That is great news.I hope Jason continues to get better & better.


----------



## mwend (Dec 27, 2005)

Thank you for the update. My prayers for them continue!


----------



## SNOWY (Oct 4, 2004)

Great news!

Even when I did not posted in the previous thread I have been following Jason's progress and praying for Melanie and her family, God is Faithfull and Compasionate, Praise His Name Forever.


----------



## Carol Ann (Dec 5, 2004)

Such good news!







Jason, Melanie and family will remain in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Sparkys Mom (Feb 18, 2006)

Goosebumps... Awesome news.... prayers continuing


----------



## ddarlingfam (Mar 30, 2006)

thank you for the update, i am so happy to hear jason is making progress. hope all else is going well melanie

sending love and warm wishes
Amber and Lilly


----------



## suzimalteselover (Mar 27, 2006)

HALLELUJAH!!!


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

glad he is doing better..we will still be pulling for jason to get better everyday!


----------



## HollyHobbie (Apr 12, 2005)

wow what progress....I will cont. to keep her family in my thoughts and prayers. I am praying for a speedy recovery for them.


----------



## triste (Aug 30, 2004)




----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

So glad to hear that Jason's condition is moving in the right direction.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Melanie, I am glad to hear Jason is doing better, I will continue to pray for him, God's hand is on him.


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

</span> 

Andrea~[attachment=7585:attachment]


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Oh what wonderful news!!! Every step forward is reason to celebrate!!! The prayers will continue for Jason!


----------



## Karen542 (May 4, 2005)

Thats good news


----------



## kwaugh (May 8, 2006)

Thanks for the update! That's definitely encouraging news. Will keep them in our thoughts as he progresses in his recovery.

Karyn


----------



## ddsumm (Jan 26, 2006)

*Sending lots of hugs and prayers to Mel and Jason and of course her family.*







*





















*





*Dede and Chloe from down under*


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

Jason's improvements are marvelous! We will continue to pray for his complete recovery.


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

Oh thank goodness he's showing positive progress!! He's a very lucky man, that is fo sure. I'll continue to keep him in my thoughts


----------



## SassyLuv (Mar 9, 2006)

I'm so glad to hear of Jason's improvements. I will continue prayers for Jason, Mel and family.
*GOD'S TIMING IS PERFECT*


----------



## Teddyandme (Feb 6, 2005)

Thank God Jason is improving...I will continue to pray for both him as well as your whole family.


----------



## thelittlepet (Apr 18, 2006)

Thoughts and prayers for a complete and speedy recovery.







to Mel and family
Aimee


----------



## jude'n'jools (Apr 6, 2006)

Glad to hear Jason has improved







thinking of you Melanie


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

Melanie,

I really miss you. I am sitting here just thinking of you and Jason and praying all will go great..



Miss you,

Andrea~[attachment=7670:attachment]


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Melanie, I have been thinking about you how are YOU doing? I will continue to pray for Jason, hugs to you.


----------



## Carla (Aug 30, 2005)

Thank you for the update. I'm happy to hear Jason is doing well and that his appetite has come back.

Carla & Shotzi


----------



## jude'n'jools (Apr 6, 2006)

Anyone heard from Melanie?


----------



## triste (Aug 30, 2004)

I've been checking in quite a bit today..wondering if anyone has heard from Melanie today?


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

When was the last update? I may have missed one. I hope everything is going OK......


----------



## triste (Aug 30, 2004)

I think the last update was on the 12th...


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

Melanie


----------



## Maltese Please (Apr 20, 2006)

*Mel it was so awesome to hear your new updates about Jason via email tonight... and I am glad you posted on here as well because SO MANY PEOPLE care about you and your family. I love how the entire SM community pulls together in challenging times for each other. I hope from the bottom of my heart that you're able to get some much-needed and well-DESERVED rest tonight, and I'm glad things continue to go well with Jason! Love from Mr Wookie's Honorary Aunt AKA: Mel's HANDLER LOL







*


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Hang in there and I truly think you'll see your "old" Jason back. I've known two people with brain injuries. And I remember thinking at the time that I'd never see them back to their old selves... but over a little bit of time they totally healed. It sounds like Jason is on that road to full recovery!!


----------



## mmo (Sep 4, 2004)

Oh Mel, i am so happy Jason is improving. He will be himself in no time, you`ll see. Take care,
Love


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

Melanie,
We are here for you. I'm so glad that the prayers and good thoughts are helping. I am so confident that Jason will enjoy a full recovery. It may not be quick, but slow and steady progress is a good thing!


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

we will keep sending our thoughts..dont worry!


----------



## thelittlepet (Apr 18, 2006)

I am so glad to hear of the progress. Please keep us posted and let us know of anything else you might need.
Aimee
a picture of my little angel Ivory for you


----------



## ddarlingfam (Mar 30, 2006)

Thanks for the update melanie. Please take care of yourself also. You are no good to Jason if you get sick. Take care sending lots of love

Amber


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

Ever since the accident, you and Jason have been on my mind. 

You bet we're still praying


----------



## triste (Aug 30, 2004)

i am SO relieved to hear he's progressing.







I feel really confident that he'll be the "old" Jason before you know it. I'm still praying for you ....hang in there and rest when you can!


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

Melanie, Thanks for taking time to let us know how you and Jason are. I check several times a day. I'm so glad he is improving at a fast rate! Does he know you and everyone now? The brain is such a marvelous thing. You never know how marvelous until something like this happens and you watch the daily improvements.



Please get some rest and some regular daily activities. It will release a lot of the stress if you can return to some of your regular routine even for a few minutes each day.



Our prayers in Jason's behave are continuing!


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Melanie, I am so glad to hear Jason is doing better,







it is going to be so awesome when we all see God's miracle. Get some rest, hugs to you.


----------



## Carol Ann (Dec 5, 2004)

That's such great news! You and Jason will remain in my thoughts.


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

That is such a good news Mel







. I don't have to be there to get the chills, I just did. I tell you I am so happy he is doing better. that was so scary. take care of yourself too.


----------



## suzimalteselover (Mar 27, 2006)

Dear Melanie...Keep the faith....my brother had a full recovery from his head trama. We are all thinking of your son....


----------



## HappyB (Feb 28, 2005)

Thank you so much for the update on Jason. It's great to see the progress he is making. I hope you were able to get some much needed rest. I will continue to pray for Jason and you.


----------



## paris (Apr 8, 2005)

So glad to hear that he is steadily improving. Please take care of yourself. You and Jason will continue to be in my prayers.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Just checking in to see if there is any word on Jason. I hope he is continuing to improve.


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

I am getting very concerned! Melanie always keeps in touch with me, last I heard from her was like June15. That is just not like her.I am going to try and call her later. I just keep praying she is okay as well as Jason..I have not called her, because I really felt she is so busy with her family, but now I am getting worried..





Andrea~

Edit** I have sent her 2 emails, which she has not responded to yet..


----------



## Gregswife (Mar 6, 2006)

I was actually going to post today and ask if there was anything new. Anyone who hears from her, please update us. I am sure we are all still praying for both Jason and Mel and would love to hear another good report.


----------



## CandicePK (Nov 11, 2004)

I've kept Jason and you in my thoughts since it was posted here about his accident. Please take care of yourself and know that we're still praying for him. I'm confident that Jason will be blessed with a full recovery. ((hugs))


----------



## ddarlingfam (Mar 30, 2006)

please keep strong melanie, i am continuing to pray for jason

Amber


----------



## Teddyandme (Feb 6, 2005)

Yes Melanie,

Just because I have not heard anything does not mean the prayers have stopped...I know that it is a long journey...stay strong and know that my heart goes out to you and your family


----------



## Carla (Aug 30, 2005)

I hope Jason is doing well as well as you Melanie. Please let us know how everything is going. We are very concerned about you and wish the best for you and Jason.

Carla & Shotzi


----------



## paris (Apr 8, 2005)

Was just wondering yesterday if anyone had heard from Melanie. I hope Jason is still improving. Prayers are still being said.


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

I too was wondering how Jason is doing, I just hope that he is improving each day and gathering some strength. Melanie please know that you are all still in our thoughts and prayers


----------



## triste (Aug 30, 2004)




----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Just checkin in,







I've been praying Melanie, hope things are getting abit better every day.


----------



## thelittlepet (Apr 18, 2006)

I too have been wondering about Melanie. It has been awhile since anyone posted an update. Chandra, Andrea, Brit, anything??
Please let us know. Still praying. Miracles do happen.















Aimee


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

I don't know what is going on.. I wish I did!!

Melanie we are all still praying for Jason.. I really miss you, I hope you are okay..












Andrea~


----------



## jude'n'jools (Apr 6, 2006)

Melanie - if you read this, please update us. We are all getting really worried & we need to know you are OK!


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Unless she just hasn't logged in, it shows she hasn't been on SM since the 15th of June.... over a week ago!!


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

Hi and sorry I haven't posted more but moving and just not enough hours in the day.



Last I emailed with Melanie was several days ago when her son's girlfriend talked the

doctors into releasing Jason to her for care. Mel was upset, naturally, but it was 

already done when she got there. As for what Mel is doing now I don't know as I have

not heard anything else. Maybe she and her family went on to the vacation I'm sure

they all need. I hope she's getting some rest after such an ordeal.


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

> Hi and sorry I haven't posted more but moving and just not enough hours in the day.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Brit,
That was the last email I got to from her, but that was on June 15, so I am hoping you are right!

Andrea~


----------



## Maltese Please (Apr 20, 2006)

*UPDATE ON MELANIE AND HER SON*
*
I am sorry I haven't been able to update or be online much until now. I spoke with Melanie on the phone and her son's girlfriend is still taking care of him. He continues to have a little progress each day, and Melanie is seeing the fact that he is here as a blessing - instead of the alternatives. She is trying to be able to spend more time with him, and working through a lot of tough family issues now.

She is so thankful that he did have the protective gear on and that there was a good samaritan man driving behind him who helped at the scene of the accident. She has had a lot of health concerns of her own all week due to the stress, naturally. She is planning to come to SM to update everyone herself tomorrow (Saturday.) I am so thankful that we have our dear friend Melanie, and she asked that the kind words and thoughts keep on coming! I know that this level of support from SM members means everything to her.








*


----------



## Kisses-4-Princess (Dec 4, 2005)

Melanie,

We miss you here and are so glad that Jason is doing better! keep the updates comming and know that he is in our prayers.
Anna


----------



## thelittlepet (Apr 18, 2006)

Thanks for the update Chandra.







We are all still praying.














Will be good to see Mel on the boards tomm.








Aimee


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

Thank God....










Andrea~


----------



## jude'n'jools (Apr 6, 2006)

Melanie, we miss you


----------



## Caesar's Mommie (Apr 8, 2004)




----------



## mmo (Sep 4, 2004)

Melanie, i wish you the best and you know my heart is with you


----------



## CandicePK (Nov 11, 2004)

I'm still thinking of her and Jason and wishing all the best. Family drama is miserable all on its own and coupled with the stress of his recooperation must be that much more difficult.


----------



## Carol Ann (Dec 5, 2004)

Melanie, you and Jason continue to be in my thoughts. Hang in there!


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

Melanie


----------



## triste (Aug 30, 2004)

I am glad you are doing well and that Jason is making progress. I will continue to keep you in my prayers


----------



## Teddyandme (Feb 6, 2005)

Melanie,

Thank you so much for the update...as I have said I have been praying for your Jason as well as you and your family.

After reading the update I wanted to say...when I had my accident and then recovered I too wanted to get back to normal as soon as I could...I must tell you that this may not have been the best for me. I carried the scares of my accident for over 15 years before I unlocked the nightmares that I pushed down so that I could get back to normal. I did not know where my nightmares came from but I had them regularly. If I could do that all again...I think i would have taken more time to really come to terms with what had happened to me. 

I am like you seem to be...I am a very spiritual person. I believe that God is with me always and is always protecting me. With that protection I believed I owed it to him saving me to get back in the game as quickly as possible and so I was back at work only a month after spending a month and a half in the hospital. I was busy telling every one that I was OK and this was just not so as the nightmares happened almost every single night for over 15 years. I believe that if I had taken the time to understand a bit more of the devastation that had happened to me that I would have truly healed much sooner both physically and mentally. I did not allow myself to process what happened to me because it was such a life altering event that I did not want to alter my life. Of course it did and had to because it was God's plan. 

It is hard to say to someone slow down when all they really want to do is go back to normal...but my personal experience tells me to ask your son to slow down with trying so hard and just let it happen in the timeframe it should. I know this is harder said than done. I do understand what he means about the headache...I still to this day have headaches that I classify as normal headaches or accident headaches which are really very different...my accident headaches are the kind where my head feels "tender" I almost feel it needs to be wrapped in cushioning in order to protect it. 

Anyway, I hope that I am not rambling, but your son's injuries are so similiar and I know that I would have appriciated someone sharing with me what they went through...of course it is not the exact same but very similiar.

God bless you all.

Susan


----------



## mmo (Sep 4, 2004)

Melanie,
Thanks for taking the time to give us an update. We all have been thinking and praying for Jason and your family. He will be himself again in no time, you`ll see. We love you, take care


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

Glad to hear from you, we are still praying


----------



## Sparkys Mom (Feb 18, 2006)

Prayers continue for Jason, you and your family. Take it one day at a time....

Carol (Sparky's two legged mom)


----------



## HappyB (Feb 28, 2005)

Thank you so much for giving us the update. Prayers continue for you and Jason. Good luck with finding the right rehab for him. I know we have a good one here for head injuries, if you are interested.


----------



## suzimalteselover (Mar 27, 2006)

Your family is always in my thoughts and prayers!


----------



## jude'n'jools (Apr 6, 2006)

> Melanie[/B]


 

You & your family will be in my prayers, take care of yourself & we will be here when you need us.


----------



## angelsugar (Apr 22, 2006)

*Melanie....I am relieved that the road to recovery is taking place. What a beginning! We all continue to keep you and your family in our hearts and pray for a peaceful existence during these very "strange" times.

It was a joy last night to chat with you here on SM. Both the conversations of Jason and all the new Maltese pups was a delight. You seemed happy...or at least as happy as can be expected at this point in time. Did you enjoy the chat??? I did!!!

Take a deep breath (actually a few!) and know that God is with you and Jason and your family.

Some thoughts for you:*<div align="center">Let Go, Let God
As I let go and let God, I free myself to receive more of the blessings of God.
Every day is a new beginning for me, a new start in life for me and everyone around me. Yet my progress may be slowed if I am still carrying around baggage from past experiences. 
So I make today a day for letting go, a day for letting God work in and through me to heal me of past traumas and prepare me to receive the blessings that are awaiting me. 
I let go and let God. I let go of worries and doubts and let God's love sweep them away, never to return. I let go of memories that have kept me from forgiving myself or others and let God lead me to experiences that build new memories of love and peace. 
As I let go and let God, I free myself to accept even more of the blessings of God in my life. I am thankful for all that I receive.


----------



## Caesar's Mommie (Apr 8, 2004)

Thank you so much for taking the time for the update on him! I am so glad he continues to show progress, that is just amazing and wonderful! You guys will continue to be in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

Melanie I was so pleased to have the chance to chat to you last night, be it briefly, but it was so encouraging to know that all our prayers are being heard and Jason is on his way to recovery. I think, as I said last night, perhaps his inability to remember his traumatic accident is nature's way or even God's way of protecting him and allowing him to heal without the reminder of his accident haunting him. I am sure in time when he is well on his way to recovery, he will recall all and then he will be able to deal with it, but right now he needs to just get well first.

I will continue to keep you, Jason and your family in my thoughts and prayers


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Melanie - glad to hear the update. I will continue the prayers and positive thoughts for you and Jason.


----------



## CandicePK (Nov 11, 2004)

Many prayers and positive thoughts continue for you and Jason.


----------



## SassyLuv (Mar 9, 2006)

Melanie,

It's so good to see you back on the forum. You were one of the first people to welcome me to the forum and I always look forward to your posts. I think you may not have gotten the last pm I sent you about my family because I didn't receive one back from you. (this was a few months ago) I thought maybe I scared you off with too much information about my past ,LOL, but I realized I may have done something wrong when I pm'd you and it didn't go through. Anyway, it's great to hear your son is improving. I know this has been a terrible thing for you go through. I can't imagine thinking one may lose a child. God's grace is so good, I know he will continue to guide and heal Jason in the days to come. My prayers continue for your strength also, as I know you will be by Jason's side as much as possible as he starts rehabilition. Keep in touch on the forum, if only briefly so we will know you are okay.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Melanie you have been living my worse fear. I have been praying for Jason and will continue, I do hope you are taking care of yourself, you need to rest, Jason will need you for some time. I found this scripture, and you can trust that we are all praying for you and Jason.
Matthew 18-20
"For where two or three come together in my name, there am I with them."


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

Melanie


----------



## Maltese Please (Apr 20, 2006)

*YEA!!!!!!!!!! I wonder how I knew you were going to post this (thank goodness for private forum messengers, for amazingly wonderful friends like YOU, and most of ALL, for Jason's PROGRESS)! Still though, I hear the offshore waves calling out to me to gooooooo to your side of FL instead of mine and help out during Jason's recovery... due to my extensive neurorehab experience! Isn't that my duty as a friend haha, hint hint?










I am soooooooooooo excited that your Jason is doing better and making you feel positive again, and I hope his upswing continues. I know having YOU there to support him makes all the difference! Mothers never EVER lose that connection with their children, and I bet you know that more than anyone. Thanks for the incredible update and even though it's a long road, know that we are here for you through it all. HUGS!*


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

I'm so happy for you and your family, I believe

he will recover 100 % and soon.


----------



## Teddyandme (Feb 6, 2005)

Melanie,

Wonderful wonderful news!!!!! I am so glad that he was able to last a couple hours...and that those hours were spent with you and without tremendous pain. Thank you God.


The gifts we are given are so incredible but what is more incredible is knowing they are gifts....I know that you unwrapped an incredible one tonight. ...and I know you cherrish it 

Prayers continue


----------



## jude'n'jools (Apr 6, 2006)

Thats great news Melanie









Jason keep up the good work, we are willing you to get better
















to you & your family & the fluffs xx


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

Melanie,
I am so happy and relieved to read this, you are a wonderful person, and a great mom.
You know my prayers have never ever stopped! Jason is on his way and I thank God , but you also have
led the way for you son by just being the way you are..As I said if you need anything just "SQueek"

XOX Andrea~[attachment=8350:attachment]


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

Melanie, that is such an encouraging sign that Jason is getting better and stronger each day














I will be keeping you all in my thoughts and prayers that Jason can continue to get better and free of pain each and every day


----------



## paris (Apr 8, 2005)

So great to read the updates. You and Jason are still in my prayers.


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

Such good news Mel! Let's remember to Thank the good Lord for hearing our prayers! and pray for continued healing.


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

> Such good news Mel! Let's remember to Thank the good Lord for hearing our prayers! and pray for continued healing.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

</span> 

Melanie


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

Melanie,
My heart is lighter today, knowing that your son is well on the road to recovery! I will continue to watch for good news in your updates.

Susan


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=211716
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Amen


----------



## Bijousmom (May 29, 2005)

Thank you so much for the update on Jason. My thoughts and prayers are with you both that he continues to improve quickly.


----------



## Gregswife (Mar 6, 2006)

Dear Mel, I am away on vacation and the internet here sucks big time so I was able to connect one time a few days ago but it dropped me within seconds, so I am hoping to stay online long enough to get this posted. I came online strictly to see if there was an update on Jason. So happy to see he is imporving. We were getting worried about you young lady, when we didn't hear anything for so long. I will continue to keep him and your family in my prayers.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

I am so glad to hear the latest news!!!


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Great news, Melanie. Hope he continues to improve every day. Keep us posted when you can. We're all here for you and pulling for you and Jason.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Melanie all I can say is --------- PRAISE THE LORD----------


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

most people with injuries like you have, are packed up and sent to nursing homes and written off." My son's WHOLE body shook.</span> 

*On the way home Jason turned to me and smiled and said, "OK Mama, now is my time, we are going to build a smarter, stronger, better Jason." The past 3 days I have seen HUGE jumps in improvement. He still can only do ONE thing at a time, and is missing huge chuncks of memories... and isn't up to speed on thinking fast or moving fast, but he is smiling and laughing again... and that is wonderful.*



*Your prayers are being answered, almost as if, this was the ONLY thing on God's agenda... AS IF!*



*Thank you ALL and Thank God.*

*Melanie*

*HAPPY MOMMY that WILL SLEEP tonight*


----------



## Teddyandme (Feb 6, 2005)

Melanie,

Thank you God....for allowing Jason to have a new beginning. As I said before Mel, my accident was a gift and I bet so is Jasons....and it seems that he is finding that out.

I pray that he continues to make great improvements....and discoveries of just how great life truly is.


----------



## Gregswife (Mar 6, 2006)

Mel, as a mother who has been thru what you went thru with your son, I rejoice with you that he is improving and that he realizes he has a new lease on life. I will keep him on my prayer list and expect to keep hearing these awesome reports from you.


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

Melanie,
I want you to know how thrilled I am at your news. You go and sleep like a baby!! You deserve it. God bless you and God bless Jason.

S


----------



## ddarlingfam (Mar 30, 2006)

i'm so happy to hear jason is doing so well. i'll keep up with the prayers

Amber


----------



## mmo (Sep 4, 2004)

Oh how wonderful! Melanie, you certainly deserve a good night sleep, enjoy.
Thank God he is better and improving.


----------



## hambys97 (Feb 25, 2005)

Wonderful news! Prayers will be continuing though, just so you know.
And it will always be God's Will, not ours...


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

i'm so happy to hear the good news!!!








my thoughts are still with you and jason, and will continue to be until he has fully recovered.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

I am so very glad to hear of his amazing progress!!!


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

Melanie, I too am so very happy that Jason is once again showing you his smile and is making great progress. He sounds like he is much stronger and very positive about his future, that is just fantastic.
My thoughts and prayers will continue for Jason to keep getting stronger each and every day, also that you can get some much earned quality sleep and rest Mel


----------



## hambys97 (Feb 25, 2005)

Melanie,
Out of curiosity, is he still staying with the girlfriend, or is he now with you? I know that I would feel better knowing he was with you, as I'm sure you would too. But if not, is the girlfriend doing well with taking care of him?


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

Great!!!

You know how I feel.. Your a great friend, and you deserve this outcome..


XO Andrea~


----------



## suzimalteselover (Mar 27, 2006)

I am so pleased to hear of Jason's recovery, both physical and his new mental 
outlook!!









My brother was going over 100 mph...no helmet







he had to have plastic surgery 
on his entire face, and part of his brain was removed, he lost his short term memory
forever. But, dr. sd was probably for the best he didn't remember accident. He was
having "issues" @ the time of his accident. He, too, was to go to a head trauma recovery
and then, a nursing home, he has a few permanent disablities, but, is now leading a happy
and productive life w/wife and 2 children!









Jason and my brother are very lucky....and they know it!









My cont'd prayers are w/Jason for his recovery...he is a brave young man!


----------



## kab (Apr 11, 2005)

I am so happy to hear your great news. I will continue to pray for his recovery.


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

I am so happy for you. That was a huge weight on your shoulders. Now you can start relaxing.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

We are all witnessing a miracle here. Praise God for answered prayers.


----------



## wagirl98665 (Jan 5, 2006)

Great news Melanie and I pray that in a (short) time Jason will be back to his old self. Glad to see you back posting.


----------



## Cary (Jun 11, 2006)

I'm sorry I came in so late on this thread. I'm caught up (I think).
I'm glad your son is doing so much better. I'll pray for a speedy
and complete recovery.


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

> Melanie,
> Out of curiosity, is he still staying with the girlfriend, or is he now with you? I know that I would feel better knowing he was with you, as I'm sure you would too. But if not, is the girlfriend doing well with taking care of him?[/B]




*Jason left the hospital with his GF but has spent most of his time here with us. This is part of my problem with his GF, she is young (NOT that all young peeps are this way!) and in that, only willing to do what is not a bother to her life and really doesn't understand that Jason can't be left alone for any length of time. She also can't seem to grasp that Jason is not of the mind to make sound judgement calls. This worries me! Thankfully the doctor wrote out some detailed notes for me to post on the fridge at their place for her.







*



*I think Jason does need "alone" time but not lots of it. During his alone time he can focus on himself and not feel like he needs to be any certain way. I think this has served him well so far. I would say he gets about 2 hours alone a day, all totaled. Not including his sleeping time, which is still the bulk of his 24 hours a day.*



*I want to THANK everyone for sharing their personal stories with me of their accidents or those of loved ones. I have learned a lot and gained great hope from hearing about your experiances.*



*Also thank you all for your continuing prayers for Jason, he needs them.*



*Love to you all,*

*Melanie*


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

I'm glad that he is there with you so he can get proper TLC!!!


----------



## angelsugar (Apr 22, 2006)

*Dear Mel,
I truly hope that you can serve as a shining beacon and set an example for that young lady.
She has a lot to learn and you are one wonderful role model. A gentle hand leads the way.....

Keep smiling....I am so proud to have met you.

In friendship,
Karen*


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

> I am so pleased to hear of Jason's recovery, both physical and his new mental
> outlook!!
> 
> 
> ...


 

*CHILLS! but thank you for sharing this about your brother with me. Oh goodness, looking at Jason's helmet I can't even imagine the damage that could have happened without it on.*



*Bless your brother and his family. How wonderful that God has enabled him to move forward with his life in a meaningful way. OH yes he and Jason are so fortunate!*



*enJOY Life,*

*Melanie*


----------



## Char-Luv-4-Maltese (Feb 26, 2005)

What wonderful news Melanie about your son Jason. I know how relief you must be to know he is out of the hospitol. My thoughts and prayers continue for Jason that he keeps improving.


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

*I want to thank everyone again for your continuing prayers for Jason's recovery.







Please continue to ask for blessings of recovery for Jason.*

*He is learning now that his memory has it's limits but with work and care IT WILL RETURN to him. He is still mostly in a good frame of mind and looking forward to his "return to real life"... as are Jason's words.*

*Last night was hard on him, because he has always enjoyed July 4th so much, but he could not handle the noise of the firecrackers at all. He told me it was like a hammer hitting the top of his head every time he heard a cracker go off. I felt so baddly for him, but thankful he wasn't too angry about this happening.*

*He is better today with just a slight headache. I think I have a sympathy headache, coz I didn't have one until after speaking with him about his head.







*

*One funny thing, he and his girlfriend got a new room-mate, nice young man from Columbus, Ohio that goes to school in Boca. Anyway, this guy has a dog he so loves. It's a Jack Russel mix and nice dog, but he does have FUR, not hair and oh my gosh did I ever realize how much I do not WANT fur around my house anymore. This dog was up on the couch and all over the place and leaving fur everywhere.*

*Maltese lovers be so happy with their HAIR!*

*Thankfully BLESSED!*

*Melanie*


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

Mel, I am so pleased that Jason is coming along so well. I can fully understand the fireworks annoying him too as I personally don't like the loud ones either, but I would say that they probably were much worse for Jason with his head being so sensitive. I sure hope he is feeling better today..
I know what you are saying about the fur, I love it that our little Malts don't leave it where ever they go too.
I am continuing to keep Jason in my prayers that he makes a full recovery


----------



## suzimalteselover (Mar 27, 2006)

Still praying and thinking of Jason.....any up-dates Melanie?


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

*Jason had a follow up appointment today with the Nuro Doc. He told Jason that if he could put a percentage on Jason's recovery he would be at about 70%... he also said that with the 70% he has to add the word REMARKABLE. The doctor was very impressed with Jason's current abilities and feels Jason will make a full recovery MUCH sooner then anyone could have thought before.

I am walking on air! I guess we will be moving closer back to our regular lifes much sooner too.

Thank you EVERYONE for all the prayers... I will get some photos of Jason as soon as I can so you can see how your prayers are working.

XOXOXO 
Melanie
thankful Mommy
*


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

I knew it


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

Mel that is fantastic news, I am so very happy for you, Jason and your entire family. What an amazing you man he must be and I know you are so very proud of him for the progress he has made. Just goes to show the power of prayer too


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Mel that sounds like remarkable news. I know you are thrilled.


----------



## robin (Jul 11, 2006)

Oh Mel that is wonderful news! I'm so happy for you and Jason and your entire family!


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Great news, Mel. Sounds like your prayers are being answered.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Watching a miracle


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

Bless your heart! I'm so happy for you!


----------



## suzimalteselover (Mar 27, 2006)

That's marvelous news!! What a remarkable young man!


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

That is wonderful news!!!


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

Melanie,
You have alot to do with it to. Your a great mom and just a nice person, I am sooo happy
things are getting better for Jason as well as yourself..


OXOXO Andrea~[attachment=9410:attachment]


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

*From the bottom of my heart I wish to let you all know how much your prayers and positive thoughts have meant to me and my number one son. 


May God bless you all.
Melanie
</span>
*


----------



## CandicePK (Nov 11, 2004)

This is all wonderful news Melanie! I'm so happy for Jason and for YOU!


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

*Latest GREAT news about Jason. When he saw the nuro doc on tuesday the doc said, "I am 57 years old and never in my whole practice have I see anyone with your injuries recover the way you have let alone in the amount of time you have." Jason is well on his way to a full recovery and it is all due to YOUR prayers and positive thoughs. Jason is nothing short of a walking MIRACLE.

If in your days you ever feel bad or have doubt... think of Jason. He was saved and you all have had a huge impact on the miracle of his recovery.

However, that is not all the good news. The "new" Jason is a more in tune and thoughtful about his own body now. The doctor cleared him to return to work part time, thinking that may be what he needs to "jog" some more memory recovery. I offered Jason our spare car. Jason loves to drive this car, but he told me, "no thank you Mom, not right now, my body isn't ready to drive yet." That floored me! My son, Jason not wanting to drive? WHOA! That just gives me more to be thankful about. He is listening to his body... something I feel he rarely ever did before.

My silly Father thinks that Jason's Indian blood is all coming to the fore front now. Survival of the fittest. What a way to think. He says it's either that or Jason has a hard head just like him.









Again thank you all from the bottom of my heart,








Melanie
*


----------



## Maltese Please (Apr 20, 2006)

*Oh Melanie, when I received your email about Jason's update, it made my whole night brighter. I just wish that things continue to get better for Jason and for your entire family. If we can just say no to snakes hehe, I think he will be just fine in the long run, and he has passed the most challenging hurdles of recovery already. Hugs and know that there are so many SM'ers looking out for you and your family.







*


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

<span style="color:#000000">Always in my thoughts and prayers!!

















XOXOXO Andrea~</span>


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

Mel that is wonderful news that Jason can return to his work, even if it's part time it will be great therapy for him. He is an amazing young man to have come so far so quickly and I am sure the excellent care that you have given him and the power of prayer have all contributed in some way, but Jason also must have a very strong constitution as well, with an even stronger will to get his life back to normal, what a wonderful outcome this is for your entire family


----------



## Zoe and Bella's mom (Jan 23, 2006)

That is WONDERFUL news about Jason...he truly is a walking miracle. 

ginny & zoe & bella


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

> Great news, Mel. Sounds like your prayers are being answered.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 *My prayers and the prayers of so very many more. I wish everyone that has been praying for Jason could meet him. He IS one amazing young man. He has said to me many many times the past two weeks how he is in charge of his recovery. I always remind him, "no, God is in charge, but your positive mind is what God wishes to work with."

Love to you all!
Melanie
thankfully blessed Mamma
*


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

Miracles do happen! I am so happy that you have your Jason and your miracle.


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

*I wanted to let everyone know I had breakfast with Jason this morning and God's light has so touched this young man. It's clear, in the way Jason moves now, in his speech, in his smile.

He drove for the first time yesterday and was comfortable, but careful. He is not in as much pain throughout his body and can climb stairs unaided now. He also played a video game and completed it. His thought processes are returning and he's able to think faster now.

My heart is flying with joy and thankfulness. Jason does see only positive things ahead for him, there was not one single negitive thought he voiced. I have to say this is the "person" I knew before the nasty teenage years took hold of his mind. hehehehehe









I guess unless anything else happens, everyone can rest easy that a miracle did occur for me. I can admit I would ask for no more, that what happened, I am positive, was for the good of Jason. And I am comfortable with that.

I know without everyone's help here, the outcome may have not been the same, you all did make a difference.

Thank you from the bottom of my happy heart.

Melanie
The Mamma
</span>

*


----------



## Bijousmom (May 29, 2005)

Melanie, thank you so much for the update on Jason's condition. What a wonderful miracle and an answer to all of our prayers.







In defense of the old Jason, my daughter in her teen years apologized ahead of time to say that "these are my break away years from you and I don't mean to be ugly sounding but it is a process that I have to go through". The new Jason is nice but if the old one comes back just remember Jenna's explanation.


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

> Melanie, thank you so much for the update on Jason's condition. What a wonderful miracle and an answer to all of our prayers.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

This is indeed great news Mel, I am so very happy for both you and Jason that all is now coming together for him. A true miracle for which we are all grateful, thank you Lord


----------



## mmo (Sep 4, 2004)

I am so happy to hear about Jason`s amazing recovery! Thanks for the update. The prayers are still coming everyday


----------



## suzimalteselover (Mar 27, 2006)

I am thrilled to hear of Jason's progress! I can tell, from what I read here, Melanie, you are
a wonderful mother! That is the most successful accomplishment, a human can achieve here,
in this lifetime. 
I feel the Lord was responsible for Jason's successful recovery, but, it was also, you, Melanie,
and your family's love that enabled Jason to turn the corner.


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

> I am thrilled to hear of Jason's progress! I can tell, from what I read here, Melanie, you are
> a wonderful mother! That is the most successful accomplishment, a human can achieve here,
> in this lifetime.
> I feel the Lord was responsible for Jason's successful recovery, but, it was also, you, Melanie,
> ...










I second that!


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

so glad things are going well


----------



## SassyLuv (Mar 9, 2006)

Melanie, 
I very often thank GOD for some of the things my family and I have gone thru, because they ultimately helped us mature and brought us closer together. I am so happy Jason and you now have a new bond.

Pam


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

Heya everyone Jason stopped by to see what we are up to and I showed him WHAT all YOU were up to the past few months posting prayers and well wishes for him.

He is truely impressed.

Thank you all again from the bottom of my heart.

enJOY
Melanie
a THANKFUL Mamma


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

> Heya everyone Jason stopped by to see what we are up to and I showed him WHAT all YOU were up to the past few months posting prayers and well wishes for him.
> 
> He is truely impressed.
> 
> ...


That is what friends are for..........to be there in the bad times and not just for fun.


----------



## SassyLuv (Mar 9, 2006)

Melaine, I'm so glad Jason is still doing well. He is a very lucky young man to have a wonderful, caring mother with a strong faith. God does answer prayers. Hugs to Jason and you.

Pam and Sassy


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

i'm so glad he's doing well.







i was just thinking about him the other day. you both are in my thoughts often.


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)




----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

It's a miracle he can come over to your house and visit his mom, I give God the credit, miracles still happen.


----------



## suzimalteselover (Mar 27, 2006)

I think of Jason from time to time....thank you for the up-date. So glad to hear he's
doing well!


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

Melanie is a great person and a wonderful Mom, and Jason is a miracle!!
Mel, you and Jason will always be in my prayers , probably forever, unless God tunes me out










your a special friend and I love ya girl!!!
















I'm a great big friggin baby...

XOXO Andrea~


----------



## Bijousmom (May 29, 2005)

I am so glad that Jason is still doing well.


----------



## bek74 (Jun 26, 2006)

Thats wonderful news Mel


----------



## danah (Jan 8, 2005)

I am so glad Jason is doing better. Hugs to your family







and prayers for Jasons continued recovery.


----------



## robin (Jul 11, 2006)

I'm so glad that Jason is doing well!


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

What great news Mel, I am so glad that Jason is doing so much better, I am sure God has heard us all


----------



## wagirl98665 (Jan 5, 2006)

I'm so happy for your family Mel, that
Jason is doing so well. Great news!


----------



## flossysmom (Aug 4, 2006)

So glad to hear that Jason is getting better and better. My thoughts and prayers are with you and your entire family


----------



## Boobookit (Dec 3, 2005)

Hi Melanie,

I am so happy that Jason has continued to get better..it takes time and patience but he will once again be strong.

It is a year later, after my son wasa his near fatal accident, and he is also a changed man. He was 22 when the accident happened and the difference in him is amazing. He was always a good boy but he changed to a man and I can't describe it like I should. He takes nothing for granted anymore, he is more responsible and he defininitely has a love for life. 

We have had a few set backs but we are dealing with them.

I am so happy for Jason and you.

Marie & Pacino


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

OK even more good news.

Jason stopped by last night, and has decided he's moving ON with his life, and OUT of Lauren's.

I am so relieved. I had been praying and praying for God to enter her heart and help her open her mind to understand how and why I love Jason the way I do. I also have been praying for God to help me soften my heart towards Lauren.

I do understand the stress she was under, with her boyfriend being so critically injured and the lack of income when he was not able to work. We offered to have him here full time but NOOOOO she wouldn't "allow" that. She wanted him with her. She could not WAIT to take him from us! Ok fine. We never asked her or even suggested she "give up" her summer vacation to be with Jason. I even told her, "you will burn out if you don't take some time off, just go and enjoy yourself for a couple weeks." Nope she wouldn't go.

I am so thankful that God has given Jason the power to move on.

I want to thank ALL of you again for your prayers and well wishes. Jason's recovery is a miracle. Jason is finally able to work a full day now and only needs a few "breaks" to recoup his energy. He is looking forward to getting back to working out and has started some minor exercises daily that help him. He never has had a lot of weight on his bones but he's down to only skin now, it looks like, and he is missing filling in his leather jacket he told me. hehehehe.

Love to you all!
Melanie

PS: Andrea, God has blessed you with the ability to "FEEL" and "care"... that is NOT being a baby. That is being human. I LOVE YOU!



> Melanie is a great person and a wonderful Mom, and Jason is a miracle!!
> Mel, you and Jason will always be in my prayers , probably forever, unless God tunes me out
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Suz & the Fluffs (Mar 11, 2006)

Thats great! I'm happy for you Mel!


----------



## zsazsasmom (Nov 1, 2004)

Thats wonderful


----------



## Scooter Pie's Mommy (Mar 6, 2006)

Great news. So glad to hear that.


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

Mel, I love you too... Jason will always be a special angel..
Thank God he got rid of Lauren














OXOXXOXO


----------



## paris (Apr 8, 2005)

And the updates just keep getting better and better!


----------



## Andrea&Luci (Jul 30, 2006)

That is great news!
I am so glad that he is making progress!! Stay strong Melanie!!!


----------



## jude'n'jools (Apr 6, 2006)

Great news Mel
















Good on ya Jason


----------



## Caesar's Mommie (Apr 8, 2004)

Oh my gosh, I could hardly believe the news, let alone "happy news" when I read this.







I haven't been on for so long, was out of the loop in this. Ginormous hugs for you guys!!!!!!!


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

> Oh my gosh, I could hardly believe the news, let alone "happy news" when I read this.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
OH believe me, it gets better! Jason is seriously thinking about what his life really should mean to him! YEAH!!!!

Thank you so much for the HUGS!!! One right back at you!









God bless you all,
Melanie


----------



## MickeysMom (Jun 16, 2006)

I don't know how I missed this thread for so long








Mel, I just wanted to say


----------

